# Remboursement de la CAF



## Soleil71 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

J'espère que vous avez bien toutes reprises.

Ma question est : pour que les parents est le même net à payer par mois. Est ce que je peux augmenter mon brut et baisser mes indemnités ?
Les parents seront ils rembourser pareil par la CAF. Car la Caf se base sur le Brut ou le net pour le remboursement ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## assmatzam (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non votre salaire net a payé variera chaque mois 
Car celui ci est composé du salaire mensuel qui doit être identique

Et des indemnités de repas et d'entretien qui elles ne peuvent en aucun cas être mensualisées donc variables en fonction du nombre de jours de présence réels de l'enfant


----------



## assmatzam (3 Septembre 2022)

Le cmg est versé auw parents si le salaire net déclaré ne dépasse pas 5 smic horaire en fonction du nombre de jours mensualisés 

Les indemnités d'entretien sont réglementés par des minimas et noter au contrat
Impossible de les modifier chaque mois sans passer par un avenant 

Ps
Le reste à payer par hos employeurs ne vous concerne en rien


----------



## Soleil71 (3 Septembre 2022)

Merci assmatzam,

Je me suis mal exprimée. Je sais que tous les mois il y aura une différence par rapport au nombre de jour de présence. 

Je vous donne un exemple si ma mensualisation est à 370 euros net plus indemnités diverses 60 euros = 430 euros/mois

or si j'augmente la mensualisation ( Pour le calcul de la retraite et pôle emploi) 400 euros et je met 30 euros en indemnités= 430 euros/mois

Est ce que le parent sera remboursé e la même manière ?


----------



## assmatzam (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non vous ne pouvez pas c'est illégal


----------



## assmatzam (3 Septembre 2022)

Le salaire net ne peut pas être modifié au bon vouloir d'une des parties

Et les indemnités doivent correspondre aux jours de présence réels de l'enfant 
Ne serait ce que lorsque vous calculez votre abattement fiscal, il faut vous référez aux heures journaliere et ne jamais être en dessous des minimas sociaux 

Pourquoi voulez-vous magouiller vos déclarations ?????


----------



## liline17 (3 Septembre 2022)

Tout dépend dans quelle tranche de la CMG il se situe.
Je cr
pour la case médiane, c'est passé à 314, 24 euros, toujours avec un reste à charge de 15 % pour le PE.
Il y a aussi le crédit d'impôt qui a été payé en juillet en une fois par an.
Du coup si le salaire était à moins de 370 euros, le PE ne touchais pas la CMG complète


----------



## Soleil71 (3 Septembre 2022)

Ah d'accord,
Donc je vais faire les avenants comme d'hab sans rien changer enfin juste les nombre heures qui change pour ne pas avoir de problème.

Merci quand même pour les réponses.
Bonne journée à toutes.


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Le CMG est calculé sur le salaire plus les IE.
SI le salaire + IE est inférieur au plafond de sa tranche il ne touche 85% du montant car il reste obligatoirement 15% à sa charge .
Si le salaire + IE et supérieur de 15% à son plafond  de sa tranche  il touchera toujours le même montant soit le plafond quelque soit le montant déclaré.


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

oui vous pouvez augmenter le taux horaire et baisser les ie uniquement si vous n'êtes pas en dessous du minimum légal


----------



## Soleil71 (4 Septembre 2022)

Nous allons en discuter avec la maman.
Je vous remercie


----------

